# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  «إبصار» تدشن مشروع التعليم الإلكتروني

## عفاف الهدى

«إبصار» تدشن مشروع التعليم الإلكتروني 
   اليوم ـ الرياض 
اختتمت جمعية إبصار الخيرية لدعم وتأهيل ذوي الإعاقة البصرية أمس  دورة "العناية الإكلينيكية لضعف البصر" لأخصائيي البصريات والعاملين في مجال  العناية بضعف البصر وإعادة تأهيل المعاقين بصرياً. وأوضح المستشار الإعلامي للجمعية  أحمد سعيد أبوحسان أن الدورة تطرقت لمواجهة ارتفاع حالات ضعف البصر في المملكة,  وعدم وجود متخصصين متفرغين للعمل في عيادة ضعف البصر بالجمعية.
كما تضمنت  الملامح العامة عن ضعف البصر ، وتدوين التاريخ المرضي للمريض، واختبار وفحص حدة  الإبصار ، وورشة عمل عن الاختبار الوظيفي لحدة الإبصار ، والمعينات البصرية،  وتطبيقات عملية حول مؤثرات أمراض العيون الوظيفية، ومحاكاة لخلل وظائف الإبصار  الناجمة عن أمراض العيون، والتقنيات المساندة لضعف البصر, وطرح نماذج لإعادة  التأهيل، إضافة إلى الإرشاد والتوجيه لضعفاء البصر. واشتملت على ورشة عمل لإعادة  التأهيل، واستعراض حالات ضعف البصر، وتأثير فقدان البصر على التطور والتنمية، وفحص  ضعف بصر الأطفال، وتدوين التاريخ المرضي للأطفال، وأسلوب التعامل مع ضعاف البصر من  الأطفال والكبار ومتعددي الإعاقة، وقياسات واختبار قدرة حدة بصر الأطفال, وتمييز  التباين، وأثر قوة العمل والتخطيط الجماعي المشترك.

----------


## فرح

*عزيزتي هــــــــــدى*
*مشكوووره حبيبتي* 
*ويعطيك العاافيه* 
*دوووم هالنشاااط المتألق* 
*وربي يقضي حوائجك* 
* بحق صاحب هذا اليوم ومصاب الامام الجواد عليه السلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا حبابه عالمرور من هنا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشروووع جيد بالنسبة للإبصاار*
*مووفقين ان شاااء الله*
*مشكووورة عفااف ع الطرح*
*الله يعطيكِ العاافيه*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العفو غناتي
ومشكورة عالمرور

----------

